# Split by the box



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You have to know that at least one box in each side of the split has eggs. If both have brood in them this is probably true. If one is really heavy or mostly empty, it may not be true. So it depends on the time of year and you should also pay attention to the weight and the number of bees and combs in the box.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#splitbybox


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

And also make sure there are drones. Your drones wont be the breeders but if you have them there are likely drones out there flying from other hives that the new queen can breed with.


----------

